
Made in USA logo a differentiator? (49 comments) - vlad
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.478704.49
======
danielha
I'm inclined to say it makes no difference, but it might. Some may have small
partiality to US (or western) software, but more for support and documentation
reasons. Where or from whom the code was from is opaque to most users anyway.
The topic reminds me of this particular essay, which is fitting:
<http://paulgraham.com/usa.html>

